
The Humble Bundle with Android 5 - hugoc
http://www.humblebundle.com/?android5
======
freehunter
I think it's incredible that these games are developed for Android, Mac, PC,
and Linux and available on all platforms with one purchase. I'm hoping for the
day when this is the norm, when purchasing an app gives you access to all
platforms. This is one thing sorely lacking on consoles that I fear will never
catch up. If I'm buying Call of Duty on Xbox, I would love to play it when I
go to the house of a friend that only has a Playstation. The innovation of the
indie software movement will hopefully push the big players to play catch-up
to modern days.

I was more than happy to pay a pretty decent amount of money to put my dollars
towards encouraging this. Although I'll admit I was confused by the title
thinking that this was in celebration of the launch of Android 5 Key Lime
Pie...

~~~
modeless
I'm wondering why Steam for Android doesn't exist yet. Steam for iOS is
obviously impossible, but Android supports alternative app stores.

~~~
nnnnni
Not on all Android devices.

The Kindle Fire HD, for example, only supports the Amazon App Store and bare
ipa installation.

~~~
jsight
Strange... I was able to enable third-party sources and install APKs from the
web with no issues on my Kindle Fire HD. I don't think that it would be
impossible to install an appstore on one.

~~~
dhruvmittal
I think appbrain worked pretty well? I remember having to sideload it, but it
expanded my kindle's horizons nicely.

------
minimaxir
I _strongly_ recommend getting bundle and beating the average just for Dungeon
Defenders alone. Aside from a few end-game progression issues, it's an
incredible value, especially with the extremely, extremely large amount of
DLC.

~~~
DigitalJack
DLC?

~~~
minimaxir
Downloadable content. In DD's case, it's an expansion, exclusive characters (2
of which are overpowered), and exclusive costumes.

------
baby
Super Hexagon is a must have. It looks like a flash game but it demands a lot
of skill if you want to finish the game. The music is awesome. It's extremely
addictive! (it's from the guy who made VVVVVVVV)

Dungeon Defenders is perfect if you have friends to play with. It's like a
tower defense mixed with a 3rd person shooter and a hacknslash.

~~~
CyberShadow
> It looks like a flash game

It actually uses Flash under the hood!

(Source: A friend asked me to have a quick look at it given my Flash reversing
background ( <https://github.com/CyberShadow/RABCDAsm> ))

~~~
ars
You can play it here:
<http://www.kongregate.com/games/TerryCavanagh_B/hexagon> (not sure if it's
exactly the same thing).

~~~
baby
Not really but the experience is similar.

------
jahabrewer
If anyone else was confused like me:

This is the "The Humble Bundle with Android" 5

not "The Hundle Bundle" with "Android 5"

------
lambda
Any good brief reviews of these games? Which ones are worth playing?

Also, I tend to have the most time for gaming while on the bus or the like,
playing on my phone. Any of these particularly good or particularly bad in a
mobile form factor?

~~~
Daiz
Super Hexagon is certainly _super_. I've bought it like 5 times myself already
(once for PC, thrice as a gift, once for my Galaxy Nexus) and have easily
spent 10+ hours on it. It's incredibly well designed, works extremely well on
mobile (a single game generally only lasts seconds) and it's _very_ addicting.

~~~
cocoflunchy
This game looks impossible... the video presentation is scaring me.

~~~
Daiz
Oh, it's hard for sure, but a very fair kind of hard. I actually finally beat
the game myself about a week ago - I've now managed to do it a couple more
times.

Relevant plug - I recorded some gameplay footage from the PC version a while
back, in case you're interested:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq36XXqg9iI&list=PLpDx3aC...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq36XXqg9iI&list=PLpDx3aCHawJmgrvQVZZ1vgO05DJB6gdZY&index=1)

------
guelo
I'm not much of a gamer but last time I came across a humble bundle I gave it
a try to figure out what the buzz was about, but I was completely dissapointed
in the variety of the games. All five games were of some guy (no girls)
walking around a puzzle world. I've heard complaints that the big corporation
games are all just 3d shooters but it seems that indie developers don't have
much imagination either. Looking at this bundle it looks like there's a chance
there's some variety so maybe I just got unlucky with my bundle.

~~~
lambda
Hmm. I've seen a few that were just straight up puzzle adventure games, or
"some guy walking around a puzzle world." Though one of them, Braid, was one
of the top most creative games of the past 10 years, I would say.

Then there were some action or action platformers.

Then there were some puzzle games like World of Goo or Osmos which are very
much not "some guy walking around", but more abstract puzzle type games, and
fairly creative.

There was Aquaria, where you had a female mermaid swimming around an action-
adventure world.

There was "Gratuitous Space Battles", which is what it sounds like.

So, yeah, while the puzzle platformer is something that's fairly popular in
the indie community, it's by no means all of the games. About the only things
that there weren't were 3D shooters (which I think indies avoid because
they're done to death by major studios with bigger budgets), and straight up
abstract arcade games, which this one provides with Super Hexagon. What else
do you think is missing, that an indie shop could do well and which isn't
already crowded out by the big companies?

------
arturkim
For those that don't know, the bundle comes with individual Steam keys.
Dungeon Defenders and all its DLC are in one key though.

------
hdra
The joke at the end of very Humble Bundle video is one of the thing that I
always wait for with the bundle. :)

------
pdknsk
I bought for Super Hexagon, and gave all to money to the developer. I used to
give a split to Humble, but since not getting a refund for games which didn't
run on Linux (or were very poorly ported), I won't.

------
limmeau
I'm tempted to buy this for the soundtracks alone. Of the last bundle, I
stopped playing the games after a few hours, but the soundtracks are still on
heavy rotation in my work headphones.

------
Jach
How many bundles to go before they start accepting bitcoin too?

~~~
esrauch
Likely never? The EFF decided to stopped accepting bitcoin:
<https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/06/eff-and-bitcoin>

------
erre
Dear Lord, am I the only one who finds the video unbearably annoying?

Mind you, didn't stop me from buying the bundle, though :)

------
rbn
I was going to build a Pay What You Want platform but decided not to.

~~~
da_n
Your lament is palpable.

------
Samuel_Michon
_"All games in this Humble Bundle are compatible with Windows, Mac OS X,
Linux, and Android."_

That tells me enough to know I wouldn't enjoy any of those games.

~~~
simonw
Why is that?

~~~
Samuel_Michon
Because the games I like are usually designed with one device and OS in mind.
Touch, joystick, mouse, and keyboard interaction all have their strengths and
disadvantages -- games specifically made for them use those strengths. The
same counts for the different OSes and their native SDKs.

Unless these games are completely different on each platform, I doubt they
would impress me. Granted, it can be done – Super Monkey Ball is a great
example – but obviously, it's extremely expensive to do so.

~~~
aviraldg
Spoken like a true prisoner of the walled garden.

Games (at least the good ones) are designed with emotions in mind - in fact,
the ideal game immerses the player to such an extent that control differences
become immaterial.

~~~
roryokane
One definitely doesn’t need to be a “prisoner of the walled garden” to desire
platform-specific control schemes. One could be annoyed by badly-ported
control schemes even if one uses only Linux and Android devices, neither of
which are walled gardens.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
Thank you for that, as I doubt he'd listen to me. On a daily basis, I use
FreeBSD, Debian, Ubuntu, and Android. Just because I also use iOS and OS X
doesn't make me blind, or 'a prisoner of the walled garden'.

~~~
pydave
> Just because I also use iOS and OS X doesn't make me blind

No, but dismissing games because they're multiplatform does. Just because you
have open source friends, doesn't mean you're not racist.

(Maybe you meant that you'd play them on your Mac and if they were designed
for Android, then you're not interested because good touch controls rarely
translate to good mouse controls. That's perfectly reasonable: The lead
platform is usually the best place to play and not all developers put the
effort into making good ports. But if you actually cared, you would have asked
if these games have good mouse controls instead of being dismissive.)

